# Pfütze 3.0 der Pool für die Mädels



## max171266 (28. Feb. 2015)

So nun geht es an die Nächste Pfütze, da meine Mädels nicht mit den Koi Schwimmen wollen, muss halt ein Pool her.
So in etwa soll es mal werden ( änderungen  vorbehalten )

Lg Manfred


----------



## PeterW (28. Feb. 2015)

Hi Manfred,

du hast's ja gut vor....
Man könnte glatt meinen dir wäre langweilig

Gruß
Peter


----------



## max171266 (28. Feb. 2015)

Na langweilig wird mir bestimmt nicht, wenn du dir den Garten anschaust ;-) 
Aber wenn die Gattin im Sommer Schwimmen möchte, muss ich langsam in die Pötte kommen


----------



## PeterW (28. Feb. 2015)

Wir haben einen Frame-Pool von Intex mit fast 3 m x 5,? mtr. fasst 17qbm.
Wir haben auch mal dran gedacht einen Festen Pool zu bauen, sind aber zu der Überzeugung gekommen da sich das
für die Nutzungsdauer im Jahr von den Bau- und Unterhaltungskosten nicht rechnet. Oder aber du musst zusätzlich
in Erwärmung investieren. Absorber oder Luft-Wärme Pumpe.

Der Frame-Pool ist relativ schnell auf- und im Herbst auch wieder abgebaut.
Gehen jetzt in's vierte Jahr mit dem Teil.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## max171266 (28. Feb. 2015)

Da mein Garten ja ca. 1.5m Gefälle hat, ist es mit so einem Pool leider nicht möglich.
Und genutzt wird er von uns sehr häufig und lange.
Die kosten halten sich in grenzen, für den Pool schätze ich die auf 500€ und für den Filter nicht der rede Wert.....
Denn der wird auch in Schwerkraft mit Luftheber gebaut....da komme ich mit 40 Watt und 200000 Flow hin. 
Mit der Erwärmung, bin ich auch schon am überlegen...bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Feb. 2015)

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau die Ausrichtung des Fotos, aber ich würde die Poolwand auf 45° anschrägen und dann Wärmekollektor-Rohre
verlegen. Das kostet dann nicht die Welt und bringt gut was.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2015)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie man im Pool lümmelt und die Koi durch das Fenster beobachtet... sicher ein traumhafter Anblick!

Wenn ich nur auch so viel oder wenigstens etwas mehr Platz hätte... mir würden sicher auch ein paar so "verrückte" Ideen kommen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Cool wieder eine Bau-Doku ...

Tja und wenn das deine  Mädel's wollen mußte das auch durchziehn.

Kannst ja gleich ein paar Verbindung zum Teich mit einbauen , Zugschieber drauf und wenn der Pool nicht mehr Aktuell ist kannste den gleich anders Verwenden......


----------



## max171266 (28. Feb. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Cool wieder eine Bau-Doku ...
> 
> ...


Hi Michael, habe ich schon im Hinterkopf.... 
Wenn der Pool nicht mehr benötigt wird, nehme ich die Zwischen Wand weg.....dann habe ich 70m3


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2015)

Was spricht dagegen Pool und Teich mit dem selben Wasser zu fahren. Filteranlage erst in den Pool und dann in den Teich. 
Wäre dann nix anderes als ein fischfreier Schwimmteich.


----------



## max171266 (21. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen Pool und Teich mit dem selben Wasser zu fahren. Filteranlage erst in den Pool und dann in den Teich.
> Wäre dann nix anderes als ein fischfreier Schwimmteich.


Moin,
Du kennst meine Frauen nicht, wenn die etwas im Wasser sehen, oder einen Grünstich hat 
Ein anderer forteil des getrennten Pool ist, keine Sonnencreme und andere Lotionen im Teich....ist besser für die Koi....
Und ein wenig Gebuddelt hab ich auch schon, nachher geht es weiter....aber man sieht langsam wo es hin geht.
Zwischendurch noch ein wenig Folie verlegt, so komme ich nicht aus der Übung ( knappe 2500m2)


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> ( knappe 2500m2)


ganz schön flach für einen Teich aber sonst ganz schick 

Willst du den Pool direkt an den Teich setzen?
Und Warum hast du so wenig Wasser im Teich?

LG René


----------



## max171266 (21. März 2015)

Moin,
Zwischen Pool und Teich entsteht ein kleiner Weg zur Brücke, ca. 50cm breit.
Das Wasser habe ich abgelassen, damit nicht zuviel druck auf der Wand zum Pool lastet.
Ich muss da in dem Bereich ja noch 80cm tiefer und wenn ich da nur so eine dünne Erdwand stehen habe, nehme ich lieber was druck von der Blechwand vom Teich.
Sicher ist Sicher. Sobald die Pool Wand steht, kommt auch wider Wasser rein ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (21. März 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Ein anderer forteil des getrennten Pool ist, keine Sonnencreme und andere Lotionen im Teich....ist besser für die Koi....


Das stimmt und hatte ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## max171266 (3. Apr. 2015)

Moin, bin mal wieder dazu gekommen ein paar qm3 Erde zu bewegen.
Die Grundform kann mann schon erkennen und im Hintergrund die Erhöhung, dort entstehen zwei Liegen die ins Erdreich eingearbeitet werden.
Jetzt muss nur noch ca. 60cm auf der gesamten Fläche Ausgehoben werden.....
Dann kann ich mit den Blechen anfangen.
Maße betragen jetzt so um die 4,00m * 8,00m * 1,60m 
Schätze das ich so auf 40 qm3 komme.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2015)

Hi Max,
das kommt sicher auf die Badegäste an. 
Heute gehen viele Leute nur noch in gechlorten, Algenfreien, Viecherfreien Wasser baden.
Ich finde die Entwicklung erschreckend... Aber Ihr schwimmt mit z.B. mit vielen Mückenlarven. 
Ich kenne Kinder an der Ostsee, die gehen in diesen wunderbaren Teich nicht rein, denn da sind Quallen Fische... Und so Sachen drin.
Ich find den Gedanken gut.


----------



## max171266 (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
Der hier wird ja wie ein normaler Pool betrieben, auch mit den passenden Mitteln.
Den Frauen zu Liebe..... ich gehe dann mit den Koi Schwimmen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2015)




----------



## max171266 (31. Mai 2015)

Moin,
Wieder ein paar m3 weiter und den Aufgang zur Wasser Liege vor gestaltet.
Und die Treppenstufen, für den Weg zwischen den Teichen mal schnell aus 4mm verzinktem Stahl gefertigt.
Mann sieht wo es hingeht 
Und das Wasser ist annehmbar Klar...
Lg Manfred


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (31. Mai 2015)

Moin Manfred,

Na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus!
Da kann der Sommer ja jetzt kommen - wobei ich auch den Koi-Teich vorziehen würde 

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## max171266 (15. Sep. 2015)

Moin,
Nach langer Pause geht es nun endlich weiter.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stufen sind aus der Planung Raus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besser für die Folien Verlegung...
Rohre für die Bodenabläufe , sind hinter der Wand verlegt, so das ich sie wenn der restliche Aushub raus ist , im Boden weiter führen kann.
Wände stehen auch soweit, bis auf den Weg für den Abraum.
Morgen geht es an den Filter....den ich ein klein wenig abgewandelt habe...
Zwei Bodenabläufe, einen Skimmer gehen in einen Sammelschacht, in dem wird nur noch eine Vlies Matte liegen für den grob Schmutz.(Habe ich ein halbes Jahr im Schwimmteich Praktiziert...klapt super, Wasser Kristall klar) 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp1cKJjnUV8_

Danach ein 400er Schacht, 2m tief für einen 160er Luftheber und danach in eine Kammer wo die Rückläufe zum Pool abgehen.
Bilder sagen mehr wie Worte....
Gruß Manfred


----------



## max171266 (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallöle,
Da heute so ein Schit Wetter ist, habe ich mich in die Werkstatt verzogen und am Luftheber gebastelt.
Geplant ist ein 160er Luftheber mit einem 300er Trichter.
Druckdose werde ich mir selber Basteln, anstatt eines EPDM Tellers.....(wenn die nicht so Funst wie ich mir das vorstelle, kommt halt ein Teller Belüfter rein)  
Nun ein paar Bilder....wobei ich noch einige 100 Löcher Bohren muss   hatte keine Lust mehr.....Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag  
Gruß Manfred


----------



## max171266 (18. Sep. 2015)

Da Heute das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt, kann ich mich mal der Filterkammer widmen.  
Luftheber ist fertig und hat den Probelauf, mit Bravur bestanden  5bou 
Weil ich  für den Pool ja keine Biologie brauche, kommt in der ersten Sammelkammer, nur ein schräges Gitter mit einer Vlies Auflage.
Die Verrohrung zur ersten Kammer sind fertig, zwei vom Bodenablauf und der Skimmer.
Wobei den Schacht für das 400er Rohr......war schon eine Herausforderung   
Trotz allem geschafft und das kleine Rohr versenkt...
Nun bin ich dabei,die Verrohrung von de ersten Kammer zum LH Schacht anzufertigen.....was gar nicht so einfach ist....aber wird schon werden  :!:  :!:   

Gruß manfred


----------



## max171266 (29. Sep. 2015)

Verrohrung abgeschlossen, Einläufe gesetzt, Bodenabläufe verlegt und Wände geschlossen  5bou 
Nun kann es nach einigen Feinarbeiten, an die Folie gehen....

Gruß Manfred


----------



## max171266 (1. Okt. 2015)

Auf gehts, ran an die Folie.....die ersten Meter sind eingeschweißt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Manfred


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Manfred,

das schaut schon mal sehr gut aus -  was für Folie nimmst du da?


----------



## max171266 (1. Okt. 2015)

Danke...
Das ist eine PVC Dachfolie 1,5mm mit einer selbstklebenden Vlies Beschichtung.


----------



## max171266 (3. Okt. 2015)

Und wieder ein Stück weiter ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Stück weiter ;-)


Machst du das beruflich...sieht sehr Professionell aus.


----------



## max171266 (4. Okt. 2015)

Moin , 
Kann man so sagen. ...Bin seit 30 Jahren Dachdecker und Fassaden Bauer


----------



## max171266 (10. Okt. 2015)




----------



## PeterW (10. Okt. 2015)

Saugeile Arbeit, kann man nicht anders sagenlike
Gruß Peter


----------



## max171266 (10. Okt. 2015)

Wasser ist soweit drin, nun kann der Luftheber und Filter getestet werden... „wink“-Emoticon Hier mal ein Link zum Video...



_View: https://youtu.be/HZve5OxbxyY_


----------



## max171266 (7. Feb. 2016)

Moin,
Nachdem nun der Pool bis jetzt, mit dem Luftheber und einer Vlies Filterung durchgelaufen ist.
Bin ich mit der Leistung und der Wasser Strömung recht zufrieden.
Flow bewegt sich um die 30t Liter und Strömung ist ausreichend.
Den Schmutz im Pool verdanke ich dem Sturm und Bäume vom Nachbarn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hier mal ein Link, wie es zur Zeit aussieht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_View: https://youtu.be/-zpvXx2bupw_


Gruß Manfred


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Manfred dein Links sind leider nur Smilies


----------

